# Sanibel, Captiva, or Ft. Myers area?



## tfezell (Sep 22, 2007)

I would like to try to exchange into a resort in South FL, on the gulf side.  I have never been to this area.  Any help deciding where we should aim for would be appreciated.  I trade with RCI so I will be limited to RCI resorts.
BTW, I am a (renewed) TUG member, just haven't taken the time to find out how to change my profile to show this when I post.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, we recently bought a timeshare on Sanibel after going there on a getaway we got through II.  I've been watching II, and on occasion checking RCI, and I've noticed little or no exchanges into Sanibel.  But some of the popular sites listing for sale and for rent do have some availability.  

HTH.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 22, 2007)

Depends on what you want to do and if you are going to just stay close to your resort or do some sightseeing around SW Florida.

If you are going to stay close, I would try to get onto Sanibel or Captiva, recognizing it's a tough trade.  Ft Myers is our preference as it is closer to the things we like to do and restaurants that we like.  With that being said, we do typically make one trip to Sanibel/Captiva for the beach or the wildlife boat tour out of South Seas Plantation . . . and dinner at the Mucky Duck or Bubble Room.

Best wishes in your vacation planning and TS exchanging


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 22, 2007)

Tfezel,

Welcome to Tug! Go to this Tug Link to learn how to change your "guest" status to "Member"



Richard


----------



## tfezell (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks Richard, it worked!


----------



## JLB (Sep 22, 2007)

What time of year do you want to visit SW FL and what is your expectation level (resort quality)?


----------



## tfezell (Sep 22, 2007)

I think we would like to go spring of 09.  When do you suggest?  How is late fall, late Oct early Nov?
As far a resort quality, I rank location first, cleanlienss second, amenities not so much.  We like to lay on beach all day, go out to eat at night, see a few of the sights, but definitly not on the go all week.  We like relaxing vacations.  No kids, unless college age daughter goes with us.  Nightlife not so important, we do like to drink so a local bar or beach bar is great.
 What about the Marco Island area? I think we should probably consider that also.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 22, 2007)

I got a trade through RCI to Sanibel Cottage, thanks to a sighting posted here. We'll be visiting next mid-August. I had a search going for a long time for Spring of 2008 and never got a match...


----------



## JLB (Sep 24, 2007)

Oct and Nov is your best bet for a better resort, like one of the HGVCs:

*Ft. Myers Beach*
Seawatch on the Beach

*Captiva Island*
The Cottages at South Seas Resort
Planatation Bay Villas at South Seas Resort
Plantation Beach Club at South Seas Resort
Plantation House at South Seas Resort
South Seas Club at South Seas Resort

*Marco Island*
The Charter Club of Marco Beach
Club Regency of Marco Island
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort
The Surf Club Resort

*Sanibel Island*
Casa Ybel Resort
Hurricane House Resort
Sanibel Cottage Resort
Shell Island Beach Club
Tortuga Beach Club Resort


You would be pleased with any of those.  There are also several lesser resorts in SW FL that we have grown fond of over the years, sorta like an old pair of blue jeans that you really like to wear, but your spouse prefers that you not wear them away from home.   













tfezell said:


> I think we would like to go spring of 09.  When do you suggest?  How is late fall, late Oct early Nov?
> As far a resort quality, I rank location first, cleanlienss second, amenities not so much.  We like to lay on beach all day, go out to eat at night, see a few of the sights, but definitly not on the go all week.  We like relaxing vacations.  No kids, unless college age daughter goes with us.  Nightlife not so important, we do like to drink so a local bar or beach bar is great.
> What about the Marco Island area? I think we should probably consider that also.


----------



## tfezell (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks JLB, much appreciated information.  I have never been to this area and this was just what I was looking for.  Now I am waiting and hoping to get a trade to the area.  I booked a unit a year in advance and it should have good trade power.  Never seems they have as much trade power as I hope though.  

Thanks again.


----------



## JLB (Sep 25, 2007)

I checked Resorts on the Beach for Oct., 2008, and didn't see any of the  HGVC SW FL resorts.  In the past I have gotten them by searching every morning, and waiting until one appears.  Others prefer to put in an ongoing search, but I guess I am a hands-on person and there have been enough reports of never getting stuff through that method that I have grown to distrust it.

Some of the lesser Ft. Myers Beach resorts are available, and they are a decent place to headquarter, although I recommend you seek some guidance before selecting one.  

As an example, there some 2-bedroom units at Lahaina Inn.  Nine times out of ten that will be one of the units across Estero Blvd, but there are some 2-bedroom beachfront units, with a beautiful beach and sunset setting.  That resort exchanges into specific units so you can call RCI and see what unit(s) is/are available.

http://www.lahainaresort.com/


----------



## theo (Sep 25, 2007)

Re: >> As an example, there some 2-bedroom units at Lahaina Inn.  Nine times out of ten that will be one of the units across Estero Blvd<<
=================================================

JLB is correct. More specifically, however, it is units 42 through 47, inclusive, which are the ones "across the street". They are so close to Estero Blvd that if you waved out the window to someone passing by, you might just lose an arm to a passing car. A bit of an exaggeration, perhaps, but you don't want ANY part of those 6 specifically identified units under ANY circumstances.


----------



## lbertera (Sep 25, 2007)

I just got a studio on Sanibel for Dec 8 from DAI.


----------



## JLB (Sep 25, 2007)

There are some minor advantages to being across the Blvd in units 42-47 at LI.  As you can see from the resort diagram in the link, they have their own pool.  Also their own BBQ, laundry facility and public restrooms (that knowledge can be important when you are sharing a 1-bath unit with another couple  ).  When we stayed across the blvd 15 years ago, we were even provided a pet rodent, or two.

What more could you ask for?   

Like a similar current discussion about another entire resort, and other resorts in Florida, the big shame of it is that you get that close to being beachfront/Gulffront, and then you are not.  There are quite a few Florida resort that are either entirely across the road from the beach or some of their units are.

But, even being on the wrong side of the road is of value in that part of God's Country.  We looked at an old 30-foot trailer in one of the trailer parks in the area, not even on Estero Island, and it was $350,000, plus lot rent of course.

Now that I think about it, we stay on the wrong side of the road when we can get it, in a spartan resort that more than makes up for it's lack of plush.

LI is representative of quite a few Florida beach resorts.  It had sorta outlived it's heyday as a motel, so they converted it to timeshare, and it lives on.

The units are funky, some uncomfortable when you are sharing with others, such as the fact that there is not a solid wall between the living room and the bedroom in some units and that those in the LR have to walk through the bedroom to get to the bathroom and that if you enter through the _back_ door, the one convenient to parking, you walk through the bedroom to get to the living room and kitchen.

But, if it is location and not creature comfort you are looking for, if you are on the gulf side at LI, once you pull off the Blvd, you are on sand.  You park on sand, walk on sand, track sand into your unit . . . It is far enough out (east/south) from the hubbub that the traffic is not jammed if you wanna head to civilization, as long as you head east/south, and the really pretty areas--Lover's Key, New Pass, Big Hickory Pass, etc. are convenient, as are Rapmarks and Conch Man.

The sunset is just as awesome from there as from Marco or Sanibel or Maui or Kauai or Siesta Key or Longboat Key, or  . . .   I understand it is the same one.  

It is also a sold-out resort, with a real estate office on-site handling resales (and the weekly complimentary breakfast get-together), minus the over-hyped developer fluff of places like Orlando.  Even through an agent, $5000 should buy you a peak week.


----------



## theo (Sep 25, 2007)

*Lahaina Inn resales*

RE: It is also a sold-out resort, with a real estate office on-site handling resales (and the weekly complimentary breakfast get-together), minus the over-hyped developer fluff of places like Orlando.  Even through an agent, $5000 should buy you a peak week.<<
======================================================

I have in my hands a resort-issued printout listing of available LI resales.
Just for the sake of discussion, let's define "peak" weeks as being 1-15.
No weeks at all are listed for weeks 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10. 
Only one week is listed for weeks 2, 12, 13. 
Other weeks within 1-15 not specified above have 3-5 listings each. 
One or more units among #42-47 appear, quite predictably, in most of the weeks in which there is a unit for sale.  

Listed prices range from a low of $4,900 to a high of $15,000 during weeks 1-15 (the $15k being a stand alone pipe dream, since the next figure "down" from there is at $10k (as are about a half dozen others). In short, JLB is likely correct (or maybe just a bit low) on current actual resale price figures.

I don't own here, but have stayed here twice in the past 5 years and would agree on a description of "funky", but certainly eminently acceptable. Location and beach access can't be beat, for FMB.


----------



## Neesie (Sep 25, 2007)

I have exchanged into a two bedroom at Lahaina through RCI and it wasn't across the street.  It was directly on the beach and a really wonderful place; I wouldn't describe it as "funky...":ignore:


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 26, 2007)

JLB said:


> The sunset is just as awesome from there as from Marco or Sanibel or Maui or Kauai or Siesta Key or Longboat Key, or  . . .   I understand it is the same one.



Actually, if sunset views are important, Sanibel views are not so awesome.  Since most of the Sanibel resorts face south instead of west, you don't get to see the sun set into the water like you do just about anywhere else on the west coast.  Captive, yes, but not most of Sanibel.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 26, 2007)

Funny, when we were on Sanibel the sun set into the water.  Of course, we were on the correct side of the boomerang.  It might take a bit of a walk along the beach to see the sun set into the water for many of the more popular resorts.


----------



## JLB (Sep 28, 2007)

We felt very uncomfortable in that area--_Captiv*e*_.  

We like our freedom, to go about and see the area, and do as we please.   



Sea Six said:


> Captive, yes, but not most of Sanibel.


----------



## JLB (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple of replies.

Theo: In my best RCI-speak, resales (like trading power), are not static, but constantly changing, and determined by a myriad of factors.   

What we saw, resale, when we stayed there last, a year ago, would not be the same selection that might have been available when you or anyone stayed there.

At another comfortable older resort in the area, also discussed positively currently, for which I am somewhat concerned because with only 26 units, almost all used by owners during Snowbird Season, any positive comments on the Internet about it pretty much eliminates the chances of trading into it, when we last checked in, on Dec. 30, there was exactly the unit and week we wanted (Week 2) for $2500.  By Jan. 2, the next day available to conduct business, it was no longer available.

A comparable unit next to that unit, but with no _pass_ view, was $4000.  

Normally, when I talk timeshare price on the Internet, I mean the best price a diligent shopper can find.


Neesie:

We have always wanted a 2-bedroom on the beach side.  Those 2-level ones on the west side look like a nice layout, like you are saying.  Unfortunately, it does not appear that they have a sunset view.

I don't recall that the 2-bedroom units across the road were unusual--funky--just really old, crappy, and disappointing, since we were not aware that some units were not on the beach prior to that long-ago exchange.

Perhaps the 2-bedroom units on the beach side are not funky.  Our 1-bedroom was, as I described, with lattice _pass-through _doors, instead of a solid wall, between the LR and BR, and the door from the parking area going into the bedroom.

LI does appear to be a resort that has gutted units to bare walls and floors for rehab, like some do.  It pretty much appears to be what it was made into when it was converted from a motel, with the same bathroom, plumbing, electrical, etc.

Ooh, I already said most of that.


----------



## JLB (Sep 28, 2007)

Back to the original topic, I have been seeing a studio at Caribe for 12/28/08.

We will be there then, and can discuss funkiness, pontoon boats and stinky lagoons in person with whoever/whomever.  

Over BBQ shrimp and Bud Lights, while sitting in the hot tub, of course.


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 28, 2007)

*We stayed at Caribe, JLB*

We bought a getaway through II at Caribe and stayed there last October.  It was a studio, as in converted motel.  Nicely furnished and comfortable.  Very friendly staff.  The short walk to the beach was nice.

Ask the guy who tends the grounds if he has any bananas.   

We asked about buying some time in a larger unit and also about the Spinnaker Cottage, but decided to buy elsewhere.

I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## theo (Sep 28, 2007)

*Dynamic..and with exciting enhancements....*

Re: >>  Theo: In my best RCI-speak, resales (like trading power), are not static, but constantly changing, and determined by a myriad of factors.   

What we saw, resale, when we stayed there last, a year ago, would not be the same selection that might have been available when you or anyone stayed there. <<
================================================

Good job on the RCI-speak. I _thought_ it sounded familiar somehow. 

I weighed in on Lahaina Inn pricing only because the printout to which I made reference was one I had just received in the mail a day or so earlier from a friend at FMB. I was merely relaying current and accurate resort sales office numbers, only as advertised there on site. No more, no less, no agenda. I don't claim to know anything about actual or "best available" selling prices at LI. I was merely sharing advertised figures which were "hot off the presses" from "right on site", for whatever is was worth as a frame of reference to anyone interested in that particular resort.


----------



## JLB (Oct 1, 2007)

Having lost the ability to edit, to change the meaning from my original post, which was the opposite of what I intended to say, which is:

LI does *NOT* appear to be a resort that has gutted units to bare walls and floors for rehab.



JLB said:


> LI does appear to be a resort that has gutted units to bare walls and floors for rehab, like some do.  It pretty much appears to be what it was made into when it was converted from a motel, with the same bathroom, plumbing, electrical, etc.


----------



## JLB (Oct 1, 2007)

bwolf:

Thanks.  We're looking forward to it, to finally being able to hang our hats where the hoyty toyty folks do for a week, rather than where the bikers and tatooed ladies do.  :rofl: 

Sure.  Why not?  I will ask the guy about his bananas.   

Theo:

Yes, Weeks 1-15 have always been my peak for SW FL.  Since a TUGger owns a week 16 down the road from LI, I have added it.

I have learned that when it comes to lists and advertising, there is often a divergence between what it written and what is actual.  You find the latter out when you make and offer to buy.

But, thanks for sharing.

The point I am trying to make is that there are a number of comfortable, older, sold-out resorts in SW Florida that have peak weeks available that approximate real market value for real estate in the area.  The overpriced developer fluff was removed years ago.  

At some resorts in SW FL the argument could be made that the actual value of the real estate, and the sum total of the market value of the individual weeks that are owned, are pretty close.

Applying that to LI, 36 units times an average resale price of, say $4000, times 50 weeks equals $7,200,000.  That is not out-of-line for beachfront real estate in that area, and much closer to real market value than if you did the same type of computation for an Orlando resort.  (like 100,000 owners time $20K or $25K developer price)

http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.../Florida/Fort-Myers-Beach/Lahaina-Inn-Resort/

http://www.myresortnetwork.com/Timeshares-For-Sale/Fort-Myers-Beach/Florida/Lahaina-Inn-Resort/


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 1, 2007)

*FT Meyers is Great*

We exchanged into a small place on the beach in fT Meyers.  Screened in porch.  No restaurant.  Very simple but with a great location.  There are things to do in FT. Meyers if you want to.  Good restaurants, film festivals etc.

We went to Sanibel and Captiva.  Spent a wonderful day at Ding Darling nature reserve.  We understand that there was damage from a hurricane (can't remember the name) a few years ago.  Particularly to Ding Darling.  You can't go wrong with FT. Meyers, Sanibel, or Captiva.  Just try to get on the beach. It made all the difference for us.


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2007)

Charley--not that long ago.  Although it affected all of the beachfront resorts in FMB, it's path took it across north of the area, across Sanibel and Captive and then a direct hit on Punta Gorda, Fishermen's Village.  The Sanibel, Captiva and Punta Gorda resorts had severe damage.

South Seas Plantation on Captiva was shut down and rehabbed, it seems like for more than a year.  During that process it was sold and has come back as even more upscaly, de-emphasizing the timeshares there.

One resort on FMB lost an entire building and others had stuff like a first level full of sand and water damage.

We were there five months later and the damage was significant, the canopy on Sanibel totally gone.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2004/08/14/national/main636019.shtml

The next year was another big hurricane year, with hurricane Wilma and others.  As I recall, Wilma turned in above Key West, about Everglades City, damaging the Marco Island resorts, shutting them down.

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/research/2005/wilma.html

That same season another hurricane made a direct hit on Key West.

Either one of those or another one continued on to the righthand coast and turned back in to catch the resorts halfway up and in Orlando.

Or something like that.  They all seem to run together, so it's tough keeping them apart!



pgnewarkboy said:


> We understand that there was damage from a hurricane (can't remember the name) a few years ago.


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2007)

Come to think of it, this year has been an extremely mild Florida hurricane season.  You wouldn't know we are in the middle of it right now.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 2, 2007)

JLB said:


> Come to think of it, this year has been an extremely mild Florida hurricane season.  You wouldn't know we are in the middle of it right now.



And let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim Cantore just said things are ripe in the SE, that he is looking for something to happen.


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 5, 2007)

JLB said:


> Charley--not that long ago.  Although it affected all of the beachfront resorts in FMB, it's path took it across north of the area, across Sanibel and Captive and then a direct hit on Punta Gorda, Fishermen's Village.



Captive?  What did you say about that previously?


----------



## JLB (Oct 8, 2007)

Kinda a catchy name, huh?   

Perhaps a good name when that little pass is unpassable, like after Charley, I heard.  Or perhaps a good name for South Seas Plantation, since they sorta like to keep you on property once you get there.   



Sea Six said:


> Captive?  What did you say about that previously?


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 8, 2007)

*I wrangled a  2008 Sanibel yesterday*

It was just sitting on-line with RCI for the week most of the public elementary schools in the northeast are off in April. Week 16.

A little place. Only 31 units. and the one bedrooms are pretty small but it is beachside, has a heated pool, a hot tub and BBQ grills.

I feel very lucky to get it. I tried for 18 months to get anything in the area for week 13 of this year and was unsuccessful.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2007)

Lawren, what is the check in date for that week.  I had an ongoing search for April 18-19, but i cancelled it this morning.  My son and daughter in law won't visit us this year, they prefer getting a new pup py.


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 8, 2007)

rapmarks said:


> Lawren, what is the check in date for that week.  I had an ongoing search for April 18-19, but i cancelled it this morning.  My son and daughter in law won't visit us this year, they prefer getting a new pup py.




April 19 is the Saturday check-in date for week 16 in 2008.

They chose a new puppy over you?   Did you tell them puppies smell like uhh puppies? and they eat shoes and things too! :rofl: 

I'll come visit you instead or you can come to the little tiny non-descript resort on the beach and visit me!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 9, 2007)

we will visit you Lawren.  We won't be busy that week now.


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 9, 2007)

rapmarks said:


> we will visit you Lawren.  We won't be busy that week now.




It's a date!
I'm looking forward to it. :whoopie:


----------



## JLB (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like an Iquana Mia visit developing!

How 'bout golf?


----------



## lawren2 (Oct 9, 2007)

JLB said:


> How 'bout golf?



WORMS FEAR ME!!!!

but DH plays...


----------

